# Soryu class subs for Taiwan: Taipei in talks with Tokyo for new subs



## CougarKing (12 Dec 2015)

Japan would really be thumbing their nose at mainland China if Taiwan got _Soryu_ class subs:

Defense News



> *Taiwan Turning the Screws on Washington’s Sub Deal*
> By Wendell Minnick 4:42 p.m. EST December 5, 2015
> 
> (...SNIPPED)
> ...


----------

